# Dye Sub Neck Label Help



## yayobeatz (May 9, 2013)

hey guys i need help and have a question.

i sell dye sub shirts i tried dye sublimating neck labels but it bleeds thru and can be seen on the other side?

now my question to you guys how can i avoid this? 

maybe using a gray what do you guys recommend ?


----------



## Charliebooms (Sep 27, 2012)

I press all inside tags at cool gray6. I wont be as noticeable but you could also try decreasing your pressure a bit.


----------



## yayobeatz (May 9, 2013)

Charliebooms said:


> I press all inside tags at cool gray6. I wont be as noticeable but you could also try decreasing your pressure a bit.


thanks for the input do you by any chance have the color numbers?


----------

